# [SOLVED] Ipod classic 160GB backlight



## Vinnymata (Dec 18, 2011)

I just bought a Ipod classic off a guy I know and he said the only problem is the back light. The problem is that the back light doesn't work. Any ideas on how the fix the problem?


----------

